# ?Serial casting- charge EM visit?



## LynnS.321 (Feb 18, 2008)

When doing a serial cast for club feet or charcot joint, for example.  I do not charge EM visit.  I only charge application cast and supply code.  
My doctor is asking for documentation of this.  Does anyone know where I might find documentation supporting this?
Thank you so much in advace.
Have a great day. Lynn


----------



## mbort (Feb 19, 2008)

The subsection just before the casting codes in the CPT code book state "additional e & m services are reportable ONLY if significant identifiable further services are provided at the time of the cast application or strapping".

I would throw the book at em'!! (well not really..but you know what I mean)


----------



## LynnS.321 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you.  That is what I have, just wanted more proof.
I appreciate it.


----------

